

Debian 8.0 Jessie has been released - vitaut
https://bits.debian.org/2015/04/jessie-released.html

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9437892](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9437892)

~~~
vitaut
Looks like everything went according to the plan =).

------
seba_dos1
Finally. Jessie's kernel had troubles with my Ivy Bridge GPU, leading to X
hangs from time to time. Had to install 4.0.0 from Ubuntu packages, cause
there was no linux-kbuild available for any newer kernel than jessie's one in
Debian repos for quite a long time :(

------
flojo
Woohoo. Thanks to everyone.

